

The Double Robotics Office Robot - jayliew
http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-videos/430940/december-03-2013/the-double-robotics-office-robot

======
rileyjshaw
Link for the non-US: [https://showyou.com/v/h-rYcJg2xNKK3Qb30j/the-double-
robotics...](https://showyou.com/v/h-rYcJg2xNKK3Qb30j/the-double-robotics-
office-robot)

------
janineyoong
The Double does NOT keel over that easily. I've crash tested it many, many
times.

~~~
aray
maybe it was hitting the inclined surface of the podium? I can see it staying
upright after smacking into a wall, but then the tall lever-arm has something
to push against.

------
qq66
How much does it cost to get placement like this? Is it done through a PR
firm?

~~~
davidcann
Nothing - they asked for a loaner unit and we sent it, knowing they'd have
some fun with it. I believe we'll even get it back next week.

